# (>'.')> Keeping it soft & glowy <('.'<)



## user79 (Jul 18, 2006)

Finally another tutorial from me! Since this one got so many replies and also some people asking for a tutorial, I decided to do it again step by step.

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=50819


This is the final look we're going for. Unfortunately the flash washed out the colours a bit and I didn't get any more good final shots, but it really looked almost like the FOTD I posted.

Daytime lighting:










These are all the products you will need.




Note: The Rimmel lipgloss is a perfect match to MAC Wonderstruck Lustreglass, and the highlighter mix I used is a mix of various MAC pigments (White, Goldenaire, Tan, Melon, Fairlite), and also the #187 brush is not pictured

So here I start with my face already prepped with strobe cream, foundation and concealer. Since most people are already set in their ways with that routine, I decided to skip documenting that and just go ahead with the fun part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here I start with a plain face.





I apply a dollop of Stilife paint on the back of my hand





Apply to my whole eye area from lashline to browline using my fingers.





I pat on some loose powder under my eyes to catch any fall-out from the pigments and eyeshadow. Then I add the highlight just underneath the brow area using a small lid brush.





Then I add Goldenaire pigment...





and Melon pigment...





And finally Jest e/s! Blend everything together seamlessly, I use the same lid brush or sometimes I use the #222.





Apply brown pencil eyeliner around your eyes, it can be rather thick. Try to stick close to the lashline though.





Soften the harsh line with a smudge tool, mine has a smudger on the end of the pencil.





Then, add a bit of black eyekohl close to the lashline, concentrating on the outer eye, top and bottom lashes of course.





Again, blend it all together with the smudger. There should be no harsh lines.





It should look like this.





With the #272 brush, I use the flat tip of the brush to pack on Much e/s overtop of the eyeliner part. The e/s should cover all the black & brown eyeliner.





Then I use the side of the brush to blend the Mulch together with the other colours, using the windshield-wiper technique.





Curl your eyelashes, apply mascara, and use the brow kit to groom and fill in your eyebrows. This should be the finished eye look.











Next, I use my #182 kabuki brush to buff the Bronze CCB around my cheek area, and also on the bridge of my nose, forehead, and a bit on the chin.





Apply the Nars Orgasm blush with the #187 brush. I apply it on my cheekbones...





...and on the apples.





Then I buff everything together with the #182 again to give that flawless finish. I love this brush so much!!!





Final step, apply a coat of clear lipglass, and a dab of Wonderstruck lustreglass on top.





And we're done!









I think the only difference between this recreated look and my original FOTD is that I used more Goldenaire pigment and no Melon, as far as I can remember.


----------



## Bianca (Jul 18, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 18, 2006)

u look wow!!! i so need that brush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur skin look fab!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 18, 2006)

Your skin is absolutely amazing!  You always looks so beautiful!


----------



## Renee73 (Jul 18, 2006)

Wonderful tutorial.  Thanks!  

What is the name of the Rimmel lipgloss shown?


----------



## Dana72 (Jul 18, 2006)

fantastic tutorial - thank you


----------



## seba (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm so going to copy this, except I don't have Goldenaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Can you recommend a good substitute for this? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 18, 2006)

again... ur GORGEOUS!!! thanks for the tute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your skin is just AMAZING! you are just such a natural beauty!!!


----------



## Ralphdog (Jul 18, 2006)

Beautiful!  I have most of the products you used so I'm going to have to try this.  Which Rimmel gloss did you use?


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 18, 2006)

Gorgeous!! thanks for this tut


----------



## umsaeed77 (Jul 18, 2006)

wow u look GORGEOUS


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow. Gorgeous. I love this look.


----------



## LordxCupcake (Jul 18, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 19, 2006)

ur so beautiful


----------



## antirazor (Jul 19, 2006)

Lovely.

I just have a question about the loose powder under eye. I know a lot of people do this, so I guess it works well. But I'm wondering if you use a brush to wipe it away, or just a tissue. I imagine with my luck, while wiping it off I would end up smearing the e/s just above it or some other catastrophe!


----------



## veilchen (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow, great job! That's such a pretty look!


----------



## user79 (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *antirazor* 
_Lovely.

I just have a question about the loose powder under eye. I know a lot of people do this, so I guess it works well. But I'm wondering if you use a brush to wipe it away, or just a tissue. I imagine with my luck, while wiping it off I would end up smearing the e/s just above it or some other catastrophe!_

 
I use a large powder brush. Not the kabuki because I think it would absorb the powder, but a cheap drugstore one.




Also, about the Rimmel lipgloss, I can't remember what it's called because the name isn't on the tube, but I think it is Rimmel Vinyl Stars Sun Kissed....or Star Kissed. Something like that. It's a perfect match to MAC Wonderstruck l/g though.


----------



## user79 (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seba* 
_I'm so going to copy this, except I don't have Goldenaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Can you recommend a good substitute for this? Thanks so much!!_

 
Hmm I'm not sure what is similar since I don't have a lot of pinks. Maybe a bit of Sushi Flower e/s over Vanilla pigment?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 19, 2006)

im so  happy that u posted this tut, the look is beautiful!


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 19, 2006)

you are sooooo pretty!


----------



## Ms. Green Eyes (Jul 19, 2006)

WOW!! Absolutely beautiful... I am going to have to try that!!


----------



## seba (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Hmm I'm not sure what is similar since I don't have a lot of pinks. Maybe a bit of Sushi Flower e/s over Vanilla pigment?_

 

I thought Goldenaire is peachy? I have Deckchair though and I heard it's similar but Deckchair is frostier and pinker. Thanks for the suggestions!!


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks amazing! I'm so jealous of your flawless skin! 

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but after you finished the eyes, did you just blend the powder underneath your eyes in? I always have problems with getting glitter all over the area between my cheek and nose.


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jul 19, 2006)

Gorgeous!! <3


----------



## user79 (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TESSAISDANK* 
_Looks amazing! I'm so jealous of your flawless skin! 

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but after you finished the eyes, did you just blend the powder underneath your eyes in? I always have problems with getting glitter all over the area between my cheek and nose._

 
No, I used a large brush to "sweep away" the powder with the fall-out inside in a sort of flicking motion. Some of the powder will stay on your skin of course, but most of it sweeps away.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow, very nice! You look GORGEOUS! That was an amazing tutorial. Real helpful, Now...... if only I can get the same outcome ......


----------



## ndn_chicka (Jul 19, 2006)

love this look...great for the summer!!!


----------



## devin (Jul 20, 2006)

great job! your skin is amazing! lovely with and without makeup!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

you're so pretty even without makeup...and you have flawless skin!


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 20, 2006)

I agree, you are gorgeous; this tut was really helpful!!!


----------



## Miss World (Jul 20, 2006)

simply beautiful ^_^i love it!


----------



## M_O_O_N (Jul 20, 2006)

u look soooooooo pretty I love this tutorial

I just have a Q. what kind of highlight did u use?

Is it mac? 

thank u


----------



## user79 (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M_O_O_N* 
_I just have a Q. what kind of highlight did u use?

Is it mac? 

thank u_

 
I actually answered this question in the beginning of the thread, right under the picture where I list what products I use. Have a look there.


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Jul 20, 2006)

I'll have to try that next time!


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 20, 2006)

Jules, your tuts are amazing! I really need to get that #182 brush. it gives such a great finished look! You look beautiful, as always!!! I think I may get off my ass and do another tutorial now! You've inspired me!
speak soon! -v


----------



## Catgut (Jul 20, 2006)

You are so pretty!!!
Great tute - thank you!


----------



## lightsinsorrow (Jul 20, 2006)

That looks great!


----------



## letsmakeup (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi, Love the look: beautiful eyes and flawless skin!!!  Do you use the strobe cream before or after your foundation?  Do you use it all over the face or just parts where you want to hi-light (what parts)?


----------



## gummybug (Jul 21, 2006)

You skin is flawless even w/o MU! Which skin care products do you use and what's your skin type, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## user79 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *letsmakeup* 
_Hi, Love the look: beautiful eyes and flawless skin!!!  Do you use the strobe cream before or after your foundation?  Do you use it all over the face or just parts where you want to hi-light (what parts)?_

 
Lightly all over the face, sort of like a light moisturizer.


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 23, 2006)

you look great. one of my fav tuts


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 29, 2006)

You have the most delicately pale, beautiful amazing skin I think I have ever seen.  Gorgeous eyes! This was a perfect tutorial!!!!


----------



## Nolee (Jul 30, 2006)

omg u look sooo pretty!!
loove this looks, it's so natural yet very sophisticated, thank u so much for the tutorial <3


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 30, 2006)

do you even knowww how pretty you are


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 30, 2006)

beautiful thanks for the tutorial


----------



## user79 (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gummybug* 
_You skin is flawless even w/o MU! Which skin care products do you use and what's your skin type, if you don't mind me asking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have combination skin with dry patches, especially in the winter. I don't use anything really special on my skin. I love the Dove Self-Foaming Cleanser and currently I'm using Olay Complete spf 15 cream for normal skin. I also have a L'Oreal Age Perfect night cream I use at night which is a bit heavier.


----------



## hungrychild (Aug 2, 2006)

My favourite tutorial.

You are stunning, as is your makeup, lovely.


----------



## SexyKitty (Aug 2, 2006)

Love this look! You look gorgeous and have flawless skin


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 2, 2006)

I love this look...your are so beautiful!!  I would love love love to see more tutorials from you


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 2, 2006)

You look fantastic!! Thanks for sharing, I definitly want to try this!


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Aug 3, 2006)

Love this look, so naturally pretty.


----------



## Anonanon217 (Aug 3, 2006)

Your skin is unbelievable!  Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 3, 2006)

man, that is an awesome tutorial. Really easy to follow and love the overall look. I normally don't like looking at them since tutorials create so many new lemmings
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I this case I need: Stilife, CCB Bronze, and jest.


----------



## Lushstar (Aug 3, 2006)

This look is amazing.  I'll definitely be going to pick up both the #182 and #187 brushes!


----------



## circe221 (Aug 11, 2006)

GREAT tut!!!! Thanks so much for posting it! 

What kind of foundation/powder do you use? I am currently "between" foundations, trying to find "the one".  Yours looks very soft and natural, like you barely have any foundation on at all.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 12, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!  And HELLO?  Do you even HAVE pores? LoL  Your skin is PERFECT.


----------



## user79 (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circe221* 
_GREAT tut!!!! Thanks so much for posting it! 

What kind of foundation/powder do you use? I am currently "between" foundations, trying to find "the one".  Yours looks very soft and natural, like you barely have any foundation on at all.
Thanks for the info!_

 
I switch between Bare Escentuals mineral foundation, and the Clinique stick foundation.


----------



## PinkShell21 (Aug 14, 2006)

Can I ask. what shade do you use in the Clinique stick and CG loose powder? I found the stick at a CCO here in California and wanted to pick one up, I just didnt know what shade and we have similar coloring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tia


----------



## xsparkage (Aug 14, 2006)

next time i go to mac (which will be in a few weeks, im spending my life away there, eek!) im going to get the bronze ccb thanks to this tut!

oh, and the 187. i keep putting it off, and its taunting me. haha, i ADORE the 182, and ive only heard amazing things about the 187 :]


----------



## love_and_hate (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow. You're stunning with or without makeup. And you make me wanna splurge on Orgasm blush.. it looks wonderful on you <3


----------



## aziza (Aug 23, 2006)

Sheesh...you're good...you're _really_ good! Your application is perfect! And...you have nice nails


----------



## User34 (Aug 23, 2006)

ur skin still looks freaking awesome for just putting blush on it.
Lucky girl! =)
Thanks for the tut. this is great! =)


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_And...you have nice nails
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!! Haha... they are just my natural nails with some clear polish on top, or maybe a pastel sheer one.


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Aug 25, 2006)

Beautiful, I love it. Im going to get the colours to have a go at this. Thanks very much for posting it


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 25, 2006)

A  MAZ  ING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  I LOVE this tutorial!  The look is absolutely stunning and flawless and (as everyone else has said) you look GORGEOUS!  I never would have thought that doing the liner and then the e/s on top is how you got that look.  This is definitely an A+ tut and thanks again SO SO much for posting it!  I love your highlighter mix too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never would have thought to use the CCB's that way if it weren't for this tut.  Thanks again SO SO much!  You are SO talented!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Aug 26, 2006)

OHH is the 182 brush from MAC? and you have such beautiful skin! is very jealous! ^^


----------



## vgarcia (Aug 27, 2006)

*thanks you!*

thanks for the tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are a very pretty girl! is that all you use for your facial care because your skin is amazing!  i am totally new make-up junkie and i thought that was like amazing how u did the whole eyeliner thing and how everything got blended!  keep them coming so i can keep on learning!

have a great one beautiful!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

So so pretty!


----------



## eckof (Aug 28, 2006)

You are so beautiful!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Aug 30, 2006)

WoooooW! i loved your tut. . & your look is Absolutely GORGEOUS

I tried to follow the same steps as y did but it seems that im facing a 

problem in  blending the brown eye pencil with the shadow I will repeat them 100 times till i get your look.. 

BTW i was wonderin if i can apply MAC Makeup Fix 1st b4 puttin any fondation or strobe cream on my face to get a radiant clear skin as yrs do u think this will help??

thnxxxxx..once again.. wish if u can give us more tut similar 2 this.. 


CIAO.. 

*Juliet & Rambo*



yrs b


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Your Tutorials Rock Hard! Please Keep Them Coming!


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2006)

wow your skin is flawless


----------



## Saints (Sep 24, 2006)

Great toturial! You have amazing skin


----------



## samila18 (Sep 25, 2006)

oh wow, your skin looks amazing!! it's so flawless!  I love this look, it's perfect for every day! great job, and great tut


----------



## mezzamy (Sep 25, 2006)

best. skin. ever.


----------



## xoKVox (Nov 5, 2006)

your wicked pretty!

your eyes are awesomeeeeee


----------



## Liyah (Nov 8, 2006)

you always look so amazing! i wish i was that talented!!


----------



## lulufashion (Nov 10, 2006)

I really love it!!and you are dawn pretty girl thank you very much for this tutorial


----------



## user46 (Nov 13, 2006)

you have the most absolutely flawless skin, ever.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Nov 14, 2006)

Absolutely flawless! as always, Great tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this look, it really suits you!!


----------



## Gleep (Nov 21, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous, thanks


----------



## Ciloo (Dec 1, 2006)

Really cool makeup !
I'm gonna try this a day ! I love those kind of colours !


----------



## Lil_D (Dec 2, 2006)

I just want to tell you I love all of your tutorials they're great and you're a very beautiful girl. :0)


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Dec 6, 2006)

what shade of rimmel lipgloss is that??


----------



## ellesea (Dec 6, 2006)

Your skin looks like porcelain. WOW. This is a beautiful tutorial!


----------



## Alesha (Dec 6, 2006)

WOW. Flawless.


----------



## baybee-cee (Dec 7, 2006)

omg...im determined to work longer hours to earn more money and stalk up on brushes and eye shadows LOL

one day...im gonna master this look!


----------



## Fallon (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, this looks awesome and you're so pretty


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (Dec 14, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous...that's all i can say.....


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Dec 14, 2006)

i LOVE your toturials!! please do more!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 15, 2006)

oh wow... your skin looks so glowy and flawless!!!
I've been lemming for 182 for like forever, I'm definitely getting it for christmas! lol!
Thanks for the tut!!!


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh.My.Goodness, you are so stunning I can't even think of an appropriate adjective.


----------



## Poussin (Dec 18, 2006)

I Don't have "mulch" but i just tried and it was gorgeous
tank you so much


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Dec 18, 2006)

What foundation did you use on your face?

Also...sorry if I sound stupid, but what's strobe cream?


----------



## Amber (Dec 20, 2006)

Gorgeous tutorial, thank you!


----------



## bruised (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd kill for your skin! Awesome tut!


----------



## courtneycakes (Dec 21, 2006)

gorgeous! 
you have flawless skin girl!


----------



## Aliciaa (Dec 23, 2006)

Your skin is wonderful !! And your make up is really pretty


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 8, 2007)

Gorgeous, thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Pearlette (Feb 2, 2007)

your makeup is gorgeous 
and your skin is f-l-a-w-l-e-s-s !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what skin products do you use ?


----------



## Emmi (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks great tut!! You look gorgeous!! I have to try this out!!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Feb 6, 2007)

Wonderfull!! Loved it!!!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 6, 2007)

Love this tutorial thanks!!


----------



## TheRitz (Feb 9, 2007)

u have like the most gorgeous skin ive ever seen. im so jealous. and i lo0ove the makeup! <3


----------



## LoveMACaddict (Feb 11, 2007)

:ilike: Absolutely stunning! You look gorgeous! 
I plan on trying your tutorial today since I have those same e/s and pigment colors.


----------



## LillieKatze (Feb 27, 2007)

i would like to see this tutorial, because everybody seems so favourably impressed to it, but i don´t see any picture. I don´t know why.


----------



## user79 (Feb 27, 2007)

The bandwidth has been exceeded on my free Photobucket account, it should be back up in about a week when the monthly limit is reset.


----------



## roxy (Mar 11, 2007)

absolutely stunning


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 15, 2007)

I love it! Thanks for the great tut


----------



## breathless (Mar 15, 2007)

holy kaboli! flawless!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 17, 2007)

this look is FLAWLESS!


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Mar 17, 2007)

Everything looks so amazing! I think I can feel my eyeballs turning green...


----------



## sparrows (Mar 17, 2007)

Just have to say this is my #1 favourite tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it so much, I will be trying to replicate for my wedding makeup! 

I don't wear a lot of makeup often (hence why I am browsing the tutorials) but I studied art and I paint/draw etc, so I think I'll be alright with the blending. Can anyone comment on whether they think this will look good with someone who has blue eyes (and brunette)?

Thank you miss chevious


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparrows* 

 
_Just have to say this is my #1 favourite tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it so much, I will be trying to replicate for my wedding makeup! 

I don't wear a lot of makeup often (hence why I am browsing the tutorials) but I studied art and I paint/draw etc, so I think I'll be alright with the blending. Can anyone comment on whether they think this will look good with someone who has blue eyes (and brunette)?

Thank you miss chevious
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think this look would work well for any colour of eyes, as the used colours are quite neutral.


----------



## lvyellow (Mar 17, 2007)

i love your eye color!!


----------



## suzy_ (Mar 18, 2007)

this look is sooo pretty. completely flawless


----------



## hnich (Mar 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!

When I saw this though, I was like "yes now I'll see how she gets her flawless skin!"
alas that was not to be! I'd love to see a tut. of your "plain face" (primer, concealer, foundation, etc.)

I'm sure there's others than me out there!


----------



## user79 (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 

 
_Gorgeous!

When I saw this though, I was like "yes now I'll see how she gets her flawless skin!"
alas that was not to be! I'd love to see a tut. of your "plain face" (primer, concealer, foundation, etc.)

I'm sure there's others than me out there!_

 
I did that in another tut...
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=45596


----------



## readyformycloseup (Mar 24, 2007)

amazing tutorial honey! I tried this look & I think I have the eyes down but I can't get the Bronze CCB to look good (it looks splotchy even after using a buffer on it to blend). Then again I can't seem to ever work with any kind of creme blush. do you have any tips? thanks for your time & work


----------



## Hilly (Mar 25, 2007)

I love this look! You are gorgeous! I went to the local mac counter to buy stillife. I am going to do this look today! thanks


----------



## mkupsusie (Mar 25, 2007)

Glowing indeed! Thank you for sharing the tut.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 1, 2007)

sooooo pretty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need that brush...


----------



## Triskele (Apr 1, 2007)

I seriously wish I could just have a clone of you in my bathroom to do my makeup every morning. Maybe then I'd look as flawless as you!

Awesome tutorial, and gorgeous makeup (like always!)


----------



## colorito (Apr 1, 2007)

Really nice tutorial. You look beautiful. I'm jealous of your flawless skin!


----------



## PinkGuns (Apr 4, 2007)

You look amazing!! I'm going to have to get melon now hehe


----------



## pichima (Apr 22, 2007)

this look is no natural yet sophisticated!it's just what I was looking for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you always look so pretty...


----------



## applefrite (May 1, 2007)

Thank you !!!! You are a very beautiful skin .


----------



## ksyusha (May 4, 2007)

your skin is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Brianne333 (May 7, 2007)

So pretty!  Thanks for sharing this - this is the kind of look I like to wear most days, I will be trying this one soon!


----------



## MACisME (May 7, 2007)

ur skin is soo flawless. im so jealous =(


----------



## cha_reeza (May 25, 2007)

i love how u blended everything... thanks for this tut!


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 30, 2007)

You've got amazing skin!


----------



## entipy (May 31, 2007)

GAH this is beautiful!!!


----------



## falmardom (Jun 6, 2007)

omg! you are beautiful! perfect complexion, like snow white! haha i love this look, im going to try it out tonight actually. thanks! <3 xo


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 6, 2007)

fantastic tut! you have a very beautiful complection!


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jun 10, 2007)

your gorgeous! and i love this tut!


----------



## ankheera (Jun 11, 2007)

a love this tut!! it's awesome!! but what windshield-wiper technique means?


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks so much for this tutorial!  i love this look.


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow wow wow!!!! You look so beautiful!!!


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 10, 2007)

So pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love everything about this tut.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 10, 2007)

you have such fabulous skin.  and i love the colors you used on your eyes.  you've just convinced me that i absolutely have to buy mulch...lol


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh wow, you have the most amazing skin!


----------



## Fati (Jul 10, 2007)

wow. great job!


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

omgg you're soo pretty !!! 
love the makeup!!


----------



## LadyBlue (Jul 13, 2007)

Gorgeous make - up and tutorial !!!!!!


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 14, 2007)

your skin is amazing


----------



## brighteyezff (Jul 16, 2007)

beautiful! you kinda look like kate moss.


----------



## star07 (Jul 18, 2007)

you look absolutely amazing. that actually looks doable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lilaanne (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for this tut. I love the look!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 20, 2007)

*I love this look! Great job, it's really nice!*


----------



## starxrie1 (Jul 22, 2007)

gorgeous tut! thank you!


----------



## tika (Jul 22, 2007)

Wonderfull,thanks


----------



## s_prev (Jul 23, 2007)

very beautiful great job


----------



## anickia (Jul 24, 2007)

luv your tuts! very pretty skin!!!!!! i need to try thisone.


----------



## belldandy13 (Jul 25, 2007)

super pretty wow!


----------



## maggiep07 (Jul 26, 2007)

i can't get over how amazing your skin looks!


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow!!!  I usually use a lot of color, but this is REALLY making me want to try browns and neutrals!! I'm definitely going to try this!  

BTW, I'm so jealous of ur skin!!! It looks really smooth like butter!!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

wow what a natural beauty teehee.. Mad Skills forreals.


----------



## RoseMe (Aug 7, 2007)

You have THE perfect skin....


----------



## eslover (Aug 17, 2007)

so gorgeous!!!!111


----------



## Shellamia (Aug 17, 2007)

You have beautiful skin!!


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 17, 2007)

that is soo pretty...you're gorgeous!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 18, 2007)

You have GORGEOUS skin! I love how your lovely dark hair sets off your alabaster complexion! Beautiful!

May I ask what you use to cleanse your face?


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 19, 2007)

I Absolutely love this look. Imma give it a try this week. Thanks!!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 19, 2007)

OMG!! your skin is f'in gorgeous!! Beautiful look and nice tut!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 20, 2007)

So friggin flawless. Wow, just goregous.

You remind me of Gretchen Mol in 'The Notorious Bettie Page' for some reason. That's a compliment btw


----------



## slowhoney (Sep 1, 2007)

If my "plain face" looked like yours, I wouldn't even bother with make-up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very pretty look though. Love the colours.


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 16, 2007)

This is insanely gorgeous ~ thanx for sharing!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 16, 2007)

oh wow! u look gorgeous and absolutely flawless!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 16, 2007)

You have amazing skin.  You look beautiful and made the application look so easy.


----------



## CaliArtist (Sep 16, 2007)

that brow kit is the best and so cheap i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nyc is to me better then brow zings benefit


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 16, 2007)

This was gorgeous to look at, you have amazing skin, to die for!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2007)

wow this is beautiful, thanks!!


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, thank you so much !!

You look absolutely gorgeous !!


----------



## Gloriosa (Sep 17, 2007)

Your skin is beautiful!


----------



## shinypixiedust (Sep 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!! I love all ur tuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Keara (Sep 23, 2007)

It's gorgeous!

Thnx for this tut. I'm going to try this one with some products I have at home (there is no MAC in my country so the only way for me to get MAC is - eBay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## missnath (Nov 21, 2007)

i LOVE this tut!


----------



## silversuniverse (Nov 21, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!  The colors are so great together


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 26, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## matsubie (Dec 9, 2007)

love the eyes and the glow on your skin. beautiful!


----------



## fattycat (Dec 9, 2007)

Woahh ... Gorgeous!!


----------



## Nu2MAC (Dec 10, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Yanie (Dec 10, 2007)

wow, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

Fabulous tut--thank you so much!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 18, 2007)

*I LOOOOOVE your tutorials! SO nice! You pick wonderful colors for your face! 
BTW, gorgeus eyes and tan!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 18, 2007)

so pretty! is that a LE 182? this made me really want wonderstruck


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome tutorial...


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 20, 2007)

omigosh woman, you're gorgeous!!! you still look beautiful without the make up. thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Honey Flash (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice tutorial, looks very classy & elegant. 
By the way you have the most gorgeous green eyes.


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 8, 2008)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Your skin is flawless!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 8, 2008)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Your skin is flawless!


----------



## Viviana (Jan 18, 2008)

I think is awesome!!!
BTW...your skin in UnBeLiAVaBle!!!


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Jan 20, 2008)

Once again...just beautiful!


----------



## el8tedinak (Jan 24, 2008)

Your skin is PERFECT!!

Thank you so much, I really learned a lot from this tut!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 24, 2008)

You look airbrushed! Just stunning


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 24, 2008)

So pretty, very elegant.


----------



## gigglemommy (Jan 26, 2008)

*sigh* i'd give a pinky toe for your coloring. wonderful tutorial, thank you!


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow you're stunning and that looks beautiful.


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 18, 2008)

I would do anything to have gorgeous skin like you!!


----------



## crystal_gale (Feb 21, 2008)

wow! very pretty.. i love to do this look..but i have a quick question..do you foil your pigments? or you just apply it dry? thanx!


----------



## ilovecheese (Feb 22, 2008)

You have gorgeous, enviable, amazing, just flat out lovely skin! Thank you for the tut - gorgeous look!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 9, 2008)

ur skin is flawless! great look, thanks for the tut!


----------



## magpierat (Mar 9, 2008)

Excellent tutorial, thanks so much! I struggle with not-so-bright looks, so this really helped me out.

You're so lucky to have such vibrant coloured eyes - black hair, pale skin and green eyes is the colouring I've always dreamed of!


----------



## eenerkwak (Mar 14, 2008)

wow you are so pretty!!! is your hair naturally that color?? bc it looks DAMN good w/ your skin and eyes :]]]]]


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Mar 14, 2008)

Its a very pretty look...youre very pretty also

what foundation do you use...if you dont mind me asking!!!?


----------



## LoOxY (Mar 16, 2008)

:O Beautiful tutorial ! you is very pretty ! I LOVE


----------



## sweet_butterfly (Apr 1, 2008)

you look very pretty im going to try that


----------



## MissFoxy (Apr 2, 2008)

you have a really good skin 
what you done is so amazing!


----------



## laneyyy (May 24, 2008)

This is an absolutely GORGEOUS LOOK!!! Great tut!


----------



## User93 (May 24, 2008)

thats beautiful! damn, i wish my "plain face" looked so flawlees :/


----------



## cuiran (May 31, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## renoir (May 31, 2008)

You have an amazing complexion!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Maricza (Jun 12, 2008)

Flawless thank you for this great tut.


----------



## majo0511 (Jun 12, 2008)

Fantastic!!! realmente hermoso make up


----------



## cuiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!! <


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 17, 2008)

Sooo pretty! As has already been mentioned - many times - you have absolutely amazing skin, and you're eye colour is enviable!


----------



## ricelover (Jul 16, 2008)

you look amazing.
thanks


----------



## PeaceLovePrissy (Jul 17, 2008)

2 years later I still love this, wow.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 17, 2008)

This is fantastic and I would love to try it.  Could you please tell me what kind of liner that is?  The liner I use doesn't smudge very well.  Thanks!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 17, 2008)

you have amazing skin, I am so jealous!  I am off to buy that brush!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 18, 2008)

Gosh you are so pretty! Your skin is so flawless, i'm jealous! Awesome tut.


----------



## marreyes38 (Jul 25, 2008)

that looks awesome....you have perfect skin you dont even need foundatioin...Im so jealous...lol =]


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 26, 2008)

please delete my duplicate entry


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 29, 2008)

I LOVE this look on you!


----------



## Belini (Aug 19, 2008)

I know I shouldnt be lazy and go through all 10 pages but could you please tell me what you used as the highlight? thanks


----------



## Belini (Sep 3, 2008)

I just tried this and it looked so much better on you. I think stilife made it a tad frosty. Is Untitled better? I also dont have melon and skipped this step,could that be why? for Goldenaire I used Sushi Flower over Vanilla and it looked ok I guess. Ohhh I really wanted to wear this on Sat night!!


----------



## meg_curls (Sep 4, 2008)

so beautiful!


----------



## 0037sammie (May 11, 2009)

WOW, that looks gorgeous. Im going to try this one out! =)


----------



## Amber*Christine (May 14, 2009)

my god your skin is flawless :O


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

really beutiful


----------



## kalesha (Sep 1, 2009)

your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## SpotlessMind (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, wow this is gorgeous!
Just wondering if Melon is absolutely necessary? TIA!


----------



## tvbswifey (Nov 10, 2009)

This is so pretty! Thanks for taking the time to put it all together!


----------



## forevernars (Nov 11, 2009)

You have great skin alone! You really don't need foundation. So lucky!


----------



## ElleK7 (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## T3ckill3 (Nov 26, 2009)

i love this look thanks


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

so pretty!


----------



## Nekobeauty (May 10, 2010)

Love the step by step pics! I always heard abt the loose powder under eyes to catch fallout thing but great to see an actual pic.

Thanks!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 14, 2010)

totally wanna try this


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow ur skin tone is so gorgeous..... This tutorial so helpful. Thank you!


----------



## themakeupmommy1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Very pretty!! What skincare and foundation do you use?


----------



## MakeupByKina (Jun 10, 2013)

This was absoluetly beautfiul ur skin is GORG!!!!!


----------



## luclaw88 (Jun 14, 2013)

You have flawless skin!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2013)

Flawless, perfect ! Thank you for posting.


----------



## msmid (Jul 29, 2013)

Gorgeous. Great skin!


----------

